# Very fine grain, good tone b/w developer?



## cigrainger (Sep 26, 2007)

I just started developing my own film. I've used Ilfosol S, but I'm looking for something more aimed at getting the most out of fine grain films such as Pan F and Delta 100. I want to get as much dynamic range detail and as fine grain as possible. Obviously my developing technique will affect this, but I've heard talk about good developers helping out.

Now I know there's no such thing as magic chemicals, but I figure the majority of film that I shoot is Delta 100 and Pan F, with the occasional Delta 400 and HP5 for the speed. Sooo, I'd like to get started with a developer that is more slated towards fine grain, and get comfortable with that developer specifically.

What say you? Any suggestions? Anything other than the developer?


----------



## JC1220 (Sep 26, 2007)

Are we talking 35mm here? If so, try Clayton CP Powder. Most modern films suffer from compressed mid-tone issues, I have found this developer to help with this case and provide fine grain. There are a ton of answers to get the results you want, such as a compensating developer that gives perceived fine grain, at the sacrafice of grain size, but provides increased dynamic range. Also, varying the dilution and time will change your results and then there is the paper you will be using.........


----------

